# Help lost 26 kits



## poormans_99 (Nov 5, 2011)

I lost 26 kits last night temp was 32. I seen to it they had straw and fur, I made sure they was covered before went to bed. This morning half of my kits all dead. Whole litters. Others in same area doing just fine. They act like they cold, saved some by warming them. Put more straw and fur in box went out later and they almost dead agin. Afraid might lose rest of kits. Help please. Rusty


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

poormans_99 said:
			
		

> I lost 26 kits last night temp was 32. I seen to it they had straw and fur, I made sure they was covered before went to bed. This morning half of my kits all dead. Whole litters. Others in same area doing just fine. They act like they cold, saved some by warming them. Put more straw and fur in box went out later and they almost dead agin. Afraid might lose rest of kits. Help please. Rusty


Sorry to hear about your losses.  Can you take the nest boxes inside for the night?  That would be the best thing to do.


----------



## poormans_99 (Nov 5, 2011)

have to many rabbits to bring all inside. Thanks Debating building building for that but have several new litters now and expecting 4 more in next day. Thinking maybe there was a breeze maybe. Don't make sense some doing fine others not with same conditions. Some maybe not getting the wind.


----------



## poormans_99 (Nov 5, 2011)

lost 4 more


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

You don't need to bring the does inside, just take the nest boxes out of the cages for the night.


----------



## norcal (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.   Maybe tarp off the breeze?   Or throw some cardboard around the cages?  
Unsure of your set-up........


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss!   Everyone is experiencing funny weather changes with quick temp changes.  Strange fall weather.  

Again so sorry.


----------



## Citylife (Nov 6, 2011)

Show us your set-up so maybe we can give you idea's to help give them some warmth.
Are they they protected from wind? how many sides? hutches or wire cages?  all info helps
so we can help you.


----------



## poormans_99 (Nov 6, 2011)

thank everyone will try to get pics posted today


----------



## doubled (Nov 6, 2011)

I know i live in Florida but against popular belief it does get below 35 here, In the winter I put plastic all around each cage all the way to the ground to stop wind, if it's going to be that way for several days I put hay in each cage for each Rabbit. I put extra hay in each nest so it almost blocks the entrance to stop the wind in the nest, mom can mash it down when going in to nurse. So far for many years I have not lost any to cold. TTL.


----------



## adorable (Nov 30, 2011)

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> poormans_99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THis is what i use to do. When the weather got to cold and i couldnt sleep knowing there was new borns out there. So i put a number on the nesting box to match the number on the cage. (only if you have more than 2). THen i put them out first thing in the morning. I had a mother rabbit just waiting for her box and she would jump in the box when i was putting in the door of her cage. It wasnt even all the way in when she would jump in it. The moms are ok with it. At least you still have live babies. WHen they are about 3 weeks old. You dont have to do that anymore. Or sooner.


----------

